

How Peter Thiel Hunts Heads - fatveesh
http://www.rockingchairllc.com/blog/howpeterthielhuntsheadsseedownloadbelow

======
Tzunamitom
Dealt with these guys over a position at Palantir. They're a cut above your
average headhunters, but they're recruitment consultants nonetheless. Starting
from a position of presumed BS is generally a good approach with any
headhunters and these are no exception.

------
fatveesh
AS AN UPDATE, PETERSON ASKED ME TO REMOVE THE LETTER, CITING COMPETITIVE
SENSITIVITY. I have described more in detail on my blog. He can also confirm
our conversation directly, and after i meet with him in NY in the next couple
weeks, i can verify if the story checks out. Nonetheless, an interesting
insight into methods used by power VC's to recruit candidates. Leave comment
on my blog any questions.

